# Forceful let down but NOT oversupply



## ktcl (Jul 12, 2003)

I think I have forceful let down. However, I'm quite certain I don't have an oversupply. I say this because when I pump (I'm returning to work soon, and am working on building up a freezer supply), most of the milk comes out in the first 5 minutes, and at most I pump about 2-3 oz.

The recommendations I have seen about dealing with forceful let down all seem to suggest doing things that will decrease my supply, which I do NOT want to do. Other recommendations for dealing with forceful let down that I think may be making DD gassy? (she also has consistently green poops).


----------



## EmTheWife (May 28, 2010)

nak.
Try different positions, ie, side lying, reclining/leaning back , baby upright and "sitting" on your lap - these give baby better ability to dribble out the extra milk at let-down. Also, unlatch baby when you feel let down begin, and then resume nursing after that forceful release.
These helped us a ton, I hope they help you too.
And yes, the gulping that accompanies forceful let-down can cause gas.


----------



## Tattooed Hand (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't think that the amount that comes out with a pump is a reliable indication of how much supply you have. Why do you think it's not an oversupply issue?

I had major forceful let down the first 5 months with DD and I have always had a massive supply because she has a high suck need and I let her suck on me alot.

That said, I have never gotten more than 2-3 oz out in a single pump session and I can nurse DD right after I pump. I know she gets more than I pump because I even did the weigh-nurse-weigh thing again and she had eaten 4 oz and then I pumped another 2.5 oz.

The point of this is that what you get out with the pump is not an indication of your supply. Bodies react differently to pumps and nothing can get milk out like a baby.

Plus, I notice that your DS is very young (congrats!) and so your supply is still stablizing. My midwife told me not to pump until DD was 5-6 weeks old so that I would not get oversupply or make it worse because that's the time that your body is establishing your supply and you should only pump if the baby is not getting enough - not enough weight gain or enough wet and poopy diapers.

OP has a good solution for now too to deal with the intense letdown - I would unlatch DD and hold a cloth to my boob to soak up the spray until it mellowed and then put DD back on.


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Good suggestions (def consider reclining feeding so gravity is working against the flow). Also cld try scissor hold to stem the flow during letdown. Good luck!


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

I am having a similar issue with my 3wk old dd...she nurses and is done in less then 10 min (and that includes burping!) she has gained over 1.5lbs in 3 weeks so she is eating and gaining well...that being said she is constantly clicking while nursing and was having the "green poops" as well. The lc told me that the clicking was her trying to control the flow and not "drowned" and recommened the same as was reccomened above, side lying recling etc. She also advised me to only offer and nurse on one breast per feeding. That way she was competely emptying the breast and not getting overly large amounts of just the foremilk (which is what can cause the green poops, too much fore milk and not enough fattier hindmilk) so she wakes and I nurse her on one side, change her diaper, swaddle her and if she still seems to want to suckle I will put her back on that same side and not offer the other side until the NEXT nursing session. It has worked wonders.


----------

